# MOT history checker- what have your old cars been upto?



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

enjoy
https://mot-history.net/
seems my last car has died  , as it's a year out of MOT.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, interesting. Less likely to see Reg No. displayed on site now.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh wow my ibiza has certainly been ruined lol

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My old F plate Escort RS turbo has only covered just over 90K


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

My 1986 MR2 sold in 1997 has only covered 61k miles.


----------



## StanleyTT (Oct 19, 2015)

Handy resource to have that like


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

My 12 year old MG ZR that got handed down to my son, who recently traded it in an A1, passed its MOT on a retest 2 weeks ago. It lives on !


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, interesting. Less likely to see Reg No. displayed on site now.  :wink:
> Hoggy.


Was having a gander last night hogs :wink:

A certain V6 turbo owners car made amusing reading   

Obviously running really well :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jamman said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, interesting. Less likely to see Reg No. displayed on site now.  :wink:
> ...


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


   

This could become addictive! :lol:


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

So cloud, what engine covers have you got fitted that obscure what?
Did you finally get new cv gaiters :lol:

This is quite fun, spying on members cars :wink:


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

Great resource I do use vehicle enquirer quite often but this is great been checking all my old cars lol
Thanks


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

paulw12 said:


> So cloud, what engine covers have you got fitted that obscure what?
> Did you finally get new cv gaiters :lol:
> 
> This is quite fun, spying on members cars :wink:


Ha ha!! :lol: I have the engine bay bling kit which they said they weren't allowed to unfasten, and yes my cv gaiters are sorted.


----------



## Davidjf94 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mine was an RX8 can't remember the reg and got no pics atm.
Considering the police called me a week after the guy bought it (dangerous driving) i don't have high hopes for it


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Am I doing something wrong as I've tried a few cars and get this every time???


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

The Godbarber said:


> Am I doing something wrong as I've tried a few cars and get this every time???


Yes, try putting in just the vehicle make, ie Mitsubishi, and not the full model name, HTH! 

Jeez, I've wasted a lot of time looking up old cars and bikes on this...good fun though! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

ross_cj250 said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > Am I doing something wrong as I've tried a few cars and get this every time???
> ...


Ahh , never thought of that!!
Cheers mate!!!!

Liam


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

ross_cj250 said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > Am I doing something wrong as I've tried a few cars and get this every time???
> ...


Ahh , never thought of that!!
Cheers mate!!!!

But it's not very accurate is it , says I did three miles in a year , I drove to the nurburgring in 2006 and im sure it's more than 3 miles from milton keynes and I spent five days going round the nurburgring, computer says no!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The Godbarber said:


> Am I doing something wrong as I've tried a few cars and get this every time???


I kept getting the same message about my old Scirocco. I know it had one MOT so it should be listed even if it has been written off (another old car of mine was scrapped but all its history is on there). 
I wonder if it doesn't show up if a private registration has been put on the car.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > Am I doing something wrong as I've tried a few cars and get this every time???
> ...


Can't see how that should make a difference , but you can't argue with a computer can you!!!!!


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

You have to space it correctly like a normal number plate. 
Instead or say MT07JTU you do it like MT07 JTU .  and just put mitsubishi
this service has been available for a long time its just been made easier as before you needed the v5 reference number or last mot number to check now you dont have to ask for that. Saved me from buying a few clocked cars. This is more importantly the best mileage checker


----------

